# Chirping/squealing Under Acceleration



## agoral23 (May 2, 2020)

I’m at a loss
I’ve looked through as many threads as I could but can’t find anything
My 2019 1.4 has a a squealing noise while under acceleration. The noise starts at 1,800 to 2,300 revs. It’s not a very loud squealing noise but you can definitely hear it if you are driving next to another vehicle or next to a concrete wall. There’s a quick moving vibration you can feel in throughout the whole car but nothing crazy. You don’t feel it unless the car is under load. While driving between the two rev ranges, there is definitely a loss of power. Not a great loss, but very noticeable to where the car will down shift the get going. When you accelerate quickly or floor it, you don’t hear a single thing and everything performs just fine.
Does anyone have a clue what is going on? It’s not leaking, the belt looks good. I have 19,800 miles


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Without being able to hear the noise, I can only guess that it's the serpentine belt, but hard to say since there is also a power issue. At your mileage and year, you are still under b2b warranty at least.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

It could be some kind of an intake leak somewhere, The noise, the loss of power, it very well could be. Could also be a slipping belt as already mentioned....possible bad tensioner....etc...


----------

